# Glosso Too Tall



## TeriyakiSawce (Jan 6, 2011)

I bought some glosso at king eds and its been a week since i put them in. I bought the glosso too tall and its staying like that. I have a 20w florescent light on top of a 10g tank with substrate and c02. Is there any way for it to lower and carpet? Thank in advance.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

You can try by cutting it at the nodes (where the roots show above the substrate) and replanting them. This may force the plant to grow along the surface.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## TeriyakiSawce (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks again lol


----------

